# Watch 3D Movies on your Roku from FlickStream.com



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I just got this e-mail, if any of you are interested
--------

3D movies are coming soon to FlickStream! Yup, that's right folks. Classic 3D, right to your living room on FlickStream TV. Sure, you can go stand in long lines and spend half a week's pay for the latest 3D hit at your local theater or you can queue up one of our Drive In Classics 3D movies, put on your very own pair of retro dual lens glasses and watch a great movie from the comfort of your overstuffed Barcalounger.

Get your 3D glasses free! Just send your mailing address to [email protected] and we'll send you a pair of classic theater quality 3D glasses at no cost. Hurry so you'll be ready when FlickStream's 3D movies make their debut! Also don't forget to "Like" FlickStream on our Facebook page!


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Great find - looks too cool!


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Great find - looks too cool!


I remember back in the 70's seeing a few 3D movies and at the time I thought they were pretty cool, I know they wont hold a candle to todays 3D but there may be a few good movies to watch


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

HarpoonIPA said:


> I remember back in the 70's seeing a few 3D movies and at the time I thought they were pretty cool, I know they wont hold a candle to todays 3D but there may be a few good movies to watch


House of Wax (1953) would be fun to watch. I remember dodging the ball during the paddleball man scene.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> House of Wax (1953) would be fun to watch. I remember dodging the ball during the paddleball man scene.


That is the movie I was thinking about, I know they replayed it in theaters around 1976--78?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

HarpoonIPA said:


> That is the movie I was thinking about, I know they replayed it in theaters around 1976--78?


My dad took me to see it when it was released in 1953. Through the years it was re-released many times but seldom seen in it's original 3D version.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Any of you get your glass's yet? Let us know when you do


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I just got this in an e-mail
*
Classic 3D Movie Weekend is May 7-8th. FlickStream will be playing 48 hours of awesome classic 3D movies, including the never before seen on television "Carnival of Souls" in retro 3D.*


----------

